# komischer fehler beim login

## kriz

hallo...

ich bekomm diesen fehler wenn ich mich per user einlog.

```

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/snd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/snd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/snd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/beep

modprobe: Can't locate module admm* which is needed for /dev/admm*

modprobe: Can't locate module adsp* which is needed for /dev/adsp*

modprobe: Can't locate module adsp* which is needed for /dev/adsp*

modprobe: Can't locate module aload* which is needed for /dev/aload*

modprobe: Can't locate module amidi* which is needed for /dev/amidi*

modprobe: Can't locate module amidi* which is needed for /dev/amidi*

modprobe: Can't locate module dmfm* which is needed for /dev/dmfm*

modprobe: Can't locate module dmmidi* which is needed for /dev/dmmidi*

modprobe: Can't locate module dmmidi* which is needed for /dev/dmmidi*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/sndstat

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/sndstat

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/rdvd

modprobe: Can't locate module * which is needed for /dev/ide/*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/pilot

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ls120

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/scanner

modprobe: Can't locate module scanner* which is needed for /dev/usb/scanner*

modprobe: Can't locate module dc2xx* which is needed for /dev/usb/dc2xx*

modprobe: Can't locate module mdc800* which is needed for /dev/usb/mdc800*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/kbd

modprobe: Can't locate module js[0-9]* which is needed for /dev/js[0-9]*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/video

modprobe: Can't locate module video* which is needed for /dev/video*

modprobe: Can't locate module radio* which is needed for /dev/radio*

modprobe: Can't locate module winradio* which is needed for /dev/winradio*

modprobe: Can't locate module vtx* which is needed for /dev/vtx*

modprobe: Can't locate module vbi* which is needed for /dev/vbi*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/video

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/vttuner

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/apm_bios

modprobe: Can't locate module scd* which is needed for /dev/scd*

modprobe: Can't locate module pcd* which is needed for /dev/pcd*

modprobe: Can't locate module pg* which is needed for /dev/pg*

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/cdwriter

modprobe: Can't locate module dabusb* which is needed for /dev/usb/dabusb*

modprobe: Can't locate module mdc800* which is needed for /dev/usb/mdc800*modprobe: Can't locate module ttyUSB* which is needed for /dev/ttyUSB

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/usb/rio500

```

also root is alles ok

einen fehler in der art bekomm ich auch bei anderen aktionen.

zb. adsl-start; gpm start usw

ich hab wirklich keine ahnung was _das_ sein soll.

mfg

----------

## redbuller

ok, als erstes wuerd ich mal ueberpruefen obs die module gibt. hast du vor kurzen deinen kernel geaendert? mach doch mal ne make menuconfig und kontrollier da alles.

sieht schon komisch aus. als ob dein gentoo ueberhaupt keine module mehr finden taete . . . 

vielleicht hat beforegod ne schlaue idee, der weiss doch alles . . .  :Smile: 

----------

## rincewind

Hallo !

Sieht für mich nach einem devfsd problem aus, hast du zufällig das neue baselayout upgedatet(emerge -u --depp world)  :Smile: ?

bei mir stimmten da nämlich die berechtigungen ider /etc/devfsd.conf nicht mehr.

 gruss Rince

----------

## silverter

Wie rincewind sagte, es kann an devfsd liegen... Überprüfe mal Deine Kernel log messages udn wenn es nicht beim root passiert, dann ist es ein Problem mit den Rechte...

Grüße

----------

## kriz

ähm, 

also ich weiss ja nicht in welchem zusammen das steht aber silverter meinte ich solle meine logs checken.

da is mir erst aufgefalln dass ich vergessen hab nen logger zu installieren.

also gut.... emerge metalog ---> rc-update usw. tralala  :Wink:  und ploetzlich is der fehler weg. 

sehr komisch. was hat denn metalog mit den rechten in /dev zu tun?

also ich bin jetzt noch mehr verwirrt als vorher  :Very Happy: 

mfg

----------

